# Check Which Medical Colleges In Pakistan Have Been Categorised As, 'A'



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

http://nation.com.pk/islamabad/25-Aug-2015/pmdc-categorises-recognised-colleges


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

omg K.E B and SIMS too :!:


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

DR.CURIOUS said:


> omg K.E B and SIMS too :!:



Yea. Shocking.

By the way because, I edited my post to add the above link, all the previous information for some mysterious reason got deleted. I tried to add it again but the editing time was up. So, I contacted the administrator. Hopefully he/she will be able to help me restore the lost info.


----Update----
While waiting for the problem with the first post to be resolved, I'll add the lost info here.

Date : 2015-08-16​

[h=2][/h]*Public Notice *





List of medical colleges with mandatory requirements for grading.
Pakistan medical and dental council in its 139[SUP]th[/SUP] session decided to categorize the PM&DC recognized medical and dental colleges as A & B. 
Only those medical colleges are placed in “A” category which has the following facilities. 
“500 bedded own teaching hospital with latest facility of treatment, with the facility of MRI and CT scan and Nursing College”. 
Rest all are categorized as “B”. 
It is also decided that only category “A” private sector medical and dental colleges tuition fee will be Rs. 700,000/- while category “B” will not be allowed to increase the fee. 
Fee for category “B” will remain @ Rs. 6,42,000/- per year per student. 
In case of standalone dental colleges only those will be rated as category “A” which have 60 bedded own teaching hospitals. 
*Punjab* *Public* *Sector* *Medical* *College* 

*Name of college *
*Category A/ B *
*Name of colleges *
*Category A/B *
King Edward medical university Lahore. 
B
Army medical college, Rawalpindi 
A 
Fatima jinnah medical college for women, Lahore 
A 
Sheikh khalifa bin zayed al-nayhan medical & dental 
A 
Allama Iqbal medical college, Lahore 
A 
Ameer ud din (PGM) medical college, Lahore. 
B 
Khawaja Muhammad safdar medical college Sialkot 
A 
Punjab medical college, Faisalabad. 
A 
Quaid-e-Azam medical college Bahawalpur. 
A 
Rawalpindi medical college, Rawalpindi. 
B
Services institute of medical sciences, Lahore 
B
Sheikh zayed medical college, Rahim Yar khan 
A 
Gujranwala medical college, Gujranwala. 
B 
Sargodha medical college Sargodha 
B 
Nishtar medical college, Multan 
A 
Nawaz Sharif medical college, Gujrat. 
B 
Federal medical & dental college, Islamabad. 
A 
 
 
*(**Punjab**) **Private* *Sector* *Medical* *College**. *
 University college of medicine dentistry, Lahore. 
B 
Avicenna medical college, Lahore. 
B 
Central parks medical college, Lahore. 
B
CMH Lahore medical college, Lahore cantt. 
A 
Continental medical college, Lahore. 
B 
Sharif medical & dental college, Lahore. 
B 
FMH college of medicine & dentistry, Lahore. 
B 
Islam medical college, Sialkot 
A 
Lahore medical & dental college, Lahore 
B 
Multan medical and dental college Multan. 
B 
Rashid latif medical college Lahore. 
B
Aziz Fatima medical & dental college, Faisalabad 
B 
Rai medical college, Sargodha 
B 
Rahbar medical & dental college, Lahore 
B 
Akhtar saeed medical & dental college, Lahore 
A 
Azra Naheed medical college, Lahore 
B 
Rawal institute of health sciences, Islamabad 
B 
Islamabad medical & dental college, Islamabad. 
B 
Shifa college of medicine Islamabad 
A 
Yusra medical & dental college, Islamabad 
B 
Foundation university medical college, Islamabad 
B
Islamic international medical college, Islamabad. 
B 
Amna inayat medical college, shaikhupura 
B 
Al-Nafees medial college, Islamabad 
B 
Wah medical college wah cantt. 
B 
Shalamar medical and dental college Lahore. 
B 
University medical and dental college Faisalabad. 
B 
 
 
*(Sindh) Public Sector Medical Colleges *
 Dow medical college, Karachi 
A 
Dow international medical college, Karachi. 
A 
Sindh medical college, Karachi 
A 
Shaheed mohtarma Benazir Bhutto medical college, lyari. 
A 
Liaquat university of medial & health sciences, Jamshoro. 
A 
Peoples university of medical & health sciences for women 
B 
Chandka medical college, Larkana. 
A 
Karachi medical & dental college Karachi. 
A 
(Sindh) private sector medical colleges 
 
 
 
Liaquat national medical college, Karachi 
B 
Sir Syed college of medical sciences for girls Karachi. 
B 
Muhammad medical college Mirpurkhas Sindh 
B 
Liaquat college of medicine and dentistry, Karachi 
B 
Ziauddin medical college Karachi 
A 
Baqai medical college Karachi 
B 
Hamdard college of medicine & dentistry Karachi 
B 
United medical & dental college, Karachi 
B 
Indus medical college, Tando Muhammad khan, Sindh 
B 
Aga khan university medical college, Karachi 
A 
Jinnah medical & dental college, Karachi 
B 
Al-Tibri medical college, Karachi 
B 
Faculty of medicine and allied sciences, Hyderabad 
A 
Bahria university medical & dental college Karachi. 
A 
(KPK) Public Sector Medical College 
 
 
 
Kabir medical college, Peshawar 
B 
Rehman medical college, Peshawar 
A 
Jinnah medical college, Peshawar. 
B 
Frontier medical & dental college, Abbottabad 
B 
Peshawar medical college, Peshawar. 
B 
 
 
(Balochistan) Public Sector Medical College. 
 Bolan medical college, Quetta. 
B 
 
 
*(Balochistan) **Private* *Sector* *Medical* *College**. *
 Quetta institute of medical sciences, Quetta 
 
 
 
*AJ&K) Pubic **Sector* *Medical* *College* 
 Poonch medical college, Rawalakot 
B 
Azad jammu & Kashmir medical college, muzaffarabad AJ&K 
B 
Mohtarma Benazir Bhutto Shaheed medical college, Mirpur AJ&K 
B 
 
 
*AJ&K) **Private* *Sector* *Medical* *College* 
 Mohiuddin Islamic medical college, Mirpur AJ&K 
 
 
 
Names of standalone dental institutions 
 
 
 
Sardar begum dental college, Peshawar 
A 
Dr. ishrat UI Ebad institute of oral health sciences Karachi 
A 
De-monmorency college of dentistry, Lahore 
A 
Fatima jinnah dental college Karachi 
A 
Margalla college of dentistry, Rawalpindi 
A 
Altamash institute of dental medicine Karachi 
B 

For further details please refer to our website www.pmdc.org.pk 
*Registrar *
*Pakistan** medical and dental council *
*G-10/4 Mauve Area, **Islamabad* 
*Phone 051-9106151-4, Fax: 051-9106159 *
*Email: [email protected] website: www.pmdc.org.pk. *

*Source:*http://quetta.nelaam.com/Public+Notice+/148311#.VdwhhjYVhMs

*More Info:*http://www.punjabstudy.com/edu-news/2015/august/19-pmdc-increases-tuition-fees-private-colleges


----------



## Dr. Bhai Jan (May 7, 2015)

Foundation and RMC are also listed as 'B' I thought they were pretty good. :? But I have a question, the criteria for a rank A is very basic. Don't the hospitals for RMC, FUMC, KE and SIMS fulfill even that?? :!:


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

Dr. Bhai Jan said:


> Foundation and RMC are also listed as 'B' I thought they were pretty good. :? But I have a question, the criteria for a rank A is very basic. Don't the hospitals for RMC, FUMC, KE and SIMS fulfill even that?? :!:


i think being in A category or B does not determine if they're gud or not the only distinguishing feature is bedded own teaching hospital with latest facility of treatment, with the facility of MRI and CT scan and Nursing College!


----------



## Dr. Bhai Jan (May 7, 2015)

DR.CURIOUS said:


> i think being in A category or B does not determine if they're gud or not the only distinguishing feature is bedded own teaching hospital with latest facility of treatment, with the facility of MRI and CT scan and Nursing College!


What I meant was that as much as I know, FUMC, RMC, KE etc have hospitals with more than 500 beds, like the website for fauji foundation says that it's a 740 bedded hospital. The other requirements mentioned are very basic like facility of CT scans and MRIs. So these hospitals don't have even that?

Or maybe they don't have nursing colleges...


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

DR.CURIOUS said:


> i think being in A category or B does not determine if they're gud or not the only distinguishing feature is bedded own teaching hospital with latest facility of treatment, with the facility of MRI and CT scan and Nursing College!



Yea, I thought the same thing. But, look at what 'The News' writes about this.

-----Tuesday, June 16, 2015----- 
{{{Islamabad: The Pakistan Medical and Dental Council’s Executive Committee has divided medical and dental colleges into two categories. 

According to PMDC Registrar Dr Shaista Faisal, in the category ‘A’ are private and public medical colleges, which have at least 500-bed own functional teaching hospitals, latest facility of treatment functional MRI and CT Scan in radiology departments registered with Pakistan Nuclear Regulatory Authority, *registered teaching faculty as per PM&DC criteria. **[Meaning it could determine if they are good. If we don't take teaching faculty into account when we're talking about a good college then what are we taking into consideration?]*

All other colleges will be placed in ‘B’ category. The standalone public and private dental colleges with 60-bed own teaching dental college and other facilities needed for PMDC recognition will be in category ‘A’. 

The others will be considered those of category ‘B’. The registrar said the PMDC executive committee took the decision after detailed discussion to improve the working and enhance standards of medical and dental educational institutions. [What do they mean by 'standards'?]

“The step will also facilitate patients and help produce safe and professionally trained doctors,” she said. Dr. Shaista said the list of colleges of both categories ‘A’ and ‘B’ would be made public shortly.}}} 

_*Source:*_ PMDC categorises medical and dental institutions - thenews.com.pk




Dr. Bhai Jan said:


> Foundation and RMC are also listed as 'B' I thought they were pretty good. :? But I have a question, the criteria for a rank A is very basic. Don't the hospitals for RMC, FUMC, KE and SIMS fulfill even that?? :!:


If teaching faculty is considered then it's not exactly 'basic'.




Dr. Bhai Jan said:


> What I meant was that as much as I know, FUMC, RMC, KE etc have hospitals with more than 500 beds, like the website for fauji foundation says that it's a 740 bedded hospital. The other requirements mentioned are very basic like facility of CT scans and MRIs. So these hospitals don't have even that?
> 
> Or maybe they don't have nursing colleges...



Or maybe:


{{{PMDC Registrar Dr Shaista Faisal told Dawn the council had increased the tuition fees to facilitate those medical and dental colleges which showed _*good performance.*_
She said no fees had been increased for category ‘B’ private medical colleges as they were already charging a student Rs642,000 annual tuition fees.
She rejected the claim of students the fee had been increased for both ‘A’ and ‘B’ category colleges.
“We have also directed private colleges not to charge students more than the decided fees,” Dr Shaista said.
The PMSC stated that it was a quite funny idea that the PMDC had _*rewarded private colleges’ owners for their good performance *_with students’ money.}}}

Published in Dawn, August 19th, 2015.

Source: (PMDC increases Tuition Fees of Private Colleges | Punjab Study )


----------



## Dr. Bhai Jan (May 7, 2015)

What's the point in increasing the tuition fee if a college is already doing good.  If at all they had to increase it, they should have increased it for the B grade colleges, so that they could have better and more resources for improving themselves. :thumbsup:


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

Dr. Bhai Jan said:


> What's the point in increasing the tuition fee if a college is already doing good.  If at all they had to increase it, they should have increased it for the B grade colleges, so that they could have better and more resources for improving themselves. :thumbsup:


This comment of yours, amuses me immensely. I agree with your shrewd observation.

But, what if the 'B' grade colleges did get the higher fees and didn't use them to improve themselves?


----------



## Dr. Bhai Jan (May 7, 2015)

Feline said:


> This comment of yours, amuses me immensely. I agree with your shrewd observation.
> 
> But, what if the 'B' grade colleges did get the higher fees and didn't use them to improve themselves?


Well, yeah, that's what our people do when they are provided with something for the amelioration of something. By people I mean the people in authority.  But not all people are like that. Considering a lot of them are, it should be made compulsory for the universities to use that auxiliary fee solely for the betterment of their facilities. The athorities should analyze the condition of a particular college and evaluate the amount required for the nurturing of that college to the required level. And then they should be given a time, during which they have to accomplish their targets, failing to do so, the cost should be made a heavy fine, closure of college for a particular duration or maybe forever   But all of us know that no one's going to do this. Why taking a whole new load of work when they have other things to do, or maybe if they want to do anything at all.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

This is just PMDC joking around with education. I mean I am a graduate and I can give you the exact info on how this category system is an absolute bollock. Let's say for example, the criteria says that the medical college in category A should have a Nursing College attached to it as well. CMH and Shifa both do not have a Nursing College. That was the first funny thing with that. The only medical colleges which have a nursing college attached are Shalamar, FMH and if I am not wrong LMDC as well. The only thing lacking with Shalamar and FMH is an MRI machine. I do not know about FMH but, for sure and it's 100% confirmed that Shalamar will have an MRI machine by December as they have already ordered one from Germany.


----------



## Dr. Bhai Jan (May 7, 2015)

masterh said:


> This is just PMDC joking around with education. I mean I am a graduate and I can give you the exact info on how this category system is an absolute bollock. Let's say for example, the criteria says that the medical college in category A should have a Nursing College attached to it as well. CMH and Shifa both do not have a Nursing College. That was the first funny thing with that. The only medical colleges which have a nursing college attached are Shalamar, FMH and if I am not wrong LMDC as well. The only thing lacking with Shalamar and FMH is an MRI machine. I do not know about FMH but, for sure and it's 100% confirmed that Shalamar will have an MRI machine by December as they have already ordered one from Germany.


The website for Shifa says that they have a nursing college as well. I don't know much about the clinicals at the moment, but isn't MRI supposed to be a very basic facility for all the hospitals? Both Shalamar and FMH have a very good reputation in clinicals. So isn't it a bit awkward that they don't have MRI machines. Like Shalamar has two hospitals, don't either one of them have one? BTW the ranking seems very awkward, there are so many good colleges categorized as 'B' grade. :!::?


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

masterh said:


> This is just PMDC joking around with education. I mean I am a graduate and I can give you the exact info on how this category system is an absolute bollock. Let's say for example, the criteria says that the medical college in category A should have a Nursing College attached to it as well. CMH and Shifa both do not have a Nursing College. That was the first funny thing with that. The only medical colleges which have a nursing college attached are Shalamar, FMH and if I am not wrong LMDC as well. The only thing lacking with Shalamar and FMH is an MRI machine. I do not know about FMH but, for sure and it's 100% confirmed that Shalamar will have an MRI machine by December as they have already ordered one from Germany.





Dr. Bhai Jan said:


> The website for Shifa says that they have a nursing college as well. I don't know much about the clinicals at the moment, but isn't MRI supposed to be a very basic facility for all the hospitals? Both Shalamar and FMH have a very good reputation in clinicals. So isn't it a bit awkward that they don't have MRI machines. Like Shalamar has two hospitals, don't either one of them have one? BTW the ranking seems very awkward, there are so many good colleges categorized as 'B' grade. :!::?


The link below taken from PMDC's website will show you guys, which college is deficient or perfect in what, the end result of which being, either rank 'A' or 'B'.
* 
http://www.pmdc.org.pk/LinkClick.aspx?fileticket=t4RWlH+zNnM=&tabid=147&mid=572


I agree with you @masterh about CMH's nursing college. I searched for it but, couldn't find anything concerning it.
 
*


----------



## Dr. Bhai Jan (May 7, 2015)

Feline said:


> The link below taken from PMDC's website will show you guys, which college is deficient or perfect in what, the end result of which being, either rank 'A' or 'B'.
> *
> http://www.pmdc.org.pk/LinkClick.aspx?fileticket=t4RWlH+zNnM=&tabid=147&mid=572
> 
> ...


Hey thanks for the link, I was searching for it but couldn't find it.


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

Dr. Bhai Jan said:


> Hey thanks for the link, I was searching for it but couldn't find it.


No problem.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Dr. Bhai Jan said:


> The website for Shifa says that they have a nursing college as well. I don't know much about the clinicals at the moment, but isn't MRI supposed to be a very basic facility for all the hospitals? Both Shalamar and FMH have a very good reputation in clinicals. So isn't it a bit awkward that they don't have MRI machines. Like Shalamar has two hospitals, don't either one of them have one? BTW the ranking seems very awkward, there are so many good colleges categorized as 'B' grade. :!::?


I don't know about FMH, but Shalamar had a contract with Al Razi Hospital for MRI services, basically they used to outsource it, till they get their own machine which needed almost as much as 5 Crores for a latest high Tesla machine. It is now confirmed that they have ordered their machine now and, it will arrive in before December.

- - - Updated - - -

And, it is absolutely ridiculous how CMH has been awarded grade "A" since it has NO nursing college. Astonishing! PMDC at it's idiotic best. :?


----------



## Dr. Bhai Jan (May 7, 2015)

Thanks a lot for the info.  :thumbsup:


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

masterh said:


> This is just PMDC joking around with education. I mean I am a graduate and I can give you the exact info on how this category system is an absolute bollock. Let's say for example, the criteria says that the medical college in category A should have a Nursing College attached to it as well. CMH and Shifa both do not have a Nursing College. That was the first funny thing with that. The only medical colleges which have a nursing college attached are Shalamar, FMH and if I am not wrong LMDC as well. The only thing lacking with Shalamar and FMH is an MRI machine. I do not know about FMH but, for sure and it's 100% confirmed that Shalamar will have an MRI machine by December as they have already ordered one from Germany.


Shifa has a well known Nursing college. You sound more confident about your info than you should be.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

nidarasul said:


> Shifa has a well known Nursing college. You sound more confident about your info than you should be.


My bad, yes indeed Shifa has a Nursing College. I am although sure about CMH not having one.


----------



## umer khan (Sep 2, 2015)

i have 952 marks in matric and i hope i would get 950 above marks in fsc but ihave secured only 730 marks in mcat so is there any chance for me to get admission in central park or any other


----------

